# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Alcohol deals thread

## Strider

Not to be confused with the cheap beer mega thread.

This looks like a decent deal at $23 (net after PC points) compared to $33-$45 elsewhere. My cheapness and unrefined palate usually put me in the $10-$15/bottle range. Need the Beyond wine snobs to tell me if this is a good buy.


Also this:

----------


## dirtsniffer

It's a good wine for $28

----------

